# another thread about actuators.....



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

Hey Guys,

I got a 6x4 gator, and after 4 years of plowing with just weight, and power lift, i am ready to upgrade. i have tire chains, lights, new cutting edge, and maybe a cab coming. my issue now is creating power turn, i have seen pics of your hydra motion actuator, and would like to know the specs on yours if you have them, and what you would recommend for a 72" plow. if the hydra motions arent to expensive i would do 2, for those heavy snow, but if they break the bank i will do one. how much did your actuators cost? i noticed on others that they all have these bulky hydraulic pacs attached to them, are they hidden on hydra motions? are there any other brands that are like this? those just seem to bulky to have mounted on a pivot point. do hydra motions have pivot points on both ends of cylinders? 


what do you guys use for actuators? what would you recommend? 

Thanks guys, sorry for the rant.


Hank


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Are you talking about one of these? If so, they don't use hydro oil.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

yeh those are them, do the hydra motions have those somewhere else? based on pics i have seen they dont have those motors next to them.


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

You're thinking about hydraulics that havean external pump. Linear actuators are self contained. They do make a self contained hydraulic cylinder that looks alot like a linear actuator.


----------



## ALC-GregH (Nov 26, 2008)

Deerewashed;1384782 said:


> yeh those are them, *do the hydra motions have those somewhere else*? based on pics i have seen they dont have those motors next to them.


I'm confused by this. Not sure what you mean. The pic is of a electric actuator. If you want hydraulic operated you'd need a entirely different system that will cost a large chunk of money.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

i will try to be more clear, what is a hydra motion brand actuator? do they have an external or internal pump?(all the pictures of hydra motions i see dont have those external pumps attached to the side, where are those on hydra motions.)


----------



## hghgrad (Nov 29, 2010)

Those are just self contained hydraulics. The pump is built into the end of the cylinder rather than having a dedicated pump for multiple cylinders.

There are also linear actuators that don't contain any hydraulics and are strictly electric. Those are more common and a bit cheaper.


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

ok then, what actuator would you recommend for a 72 inch plow....that is fast enough that it wont be a *****, and doesnt kill my pocket.


----------



## AllJDNoCattle (Dec 25, 2011)

Hi All,

First post here... I have plowed with that same setup as Deerewashed since 2001 and I am also looking at adding the power angle. I have the electro linear actuator but am working on the wiring... John Deere wants $120+ for the up-down wiring harness. Looking to replicate that and use a joystick in place of the two momentary rockers.

Here is my rig in action...













Enjoy!

=======================================
1997 JD 345 (54" MMM, 42" FB, 42" FSB, MC519)
2000 JD 6x4 Gator (Curtis Cab, AM/FM/CAS, 72" FB, Power Lift Box and Blade, Custom Alternator)
2005 JD 2210 (FEL, 54" MMM, 54" FB, , iMatch, LX4RM, 60" RB, 60" LR)


----------



## Deerewashed (Jan 13, 2010)

that is exactly what i want to do, i want a joystick to mount to the shifter, what actuator are you gonna use? (as in brand)


----------



## AllJDNoCattle (Dec 25, 2011)

Found it on Joystick plus Hardware I think you had mentioned that site in an earlier post.

I have my up and down in the panel right behind the shifter between the seats. I have not taken that panel off yet but I think the Joystick will fit there.

I think I am going to go with the John Deere wiring harness because I can't figure out how to replicate it or why they use relays. I am a Mechanical Eng not an Electrical Eng. If the $120 will save my actuator over time it will be worth less agony now and pain down the road.


----------

